# Testo fuel log / review



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

I am going to do a log / review on this supplement from order to Finnish. I will start with a little history, male, 32 been training on and off since I was 16 I'm 5ft 7 and weigh 12 stone exactly. I work a mixture of shifts including nights and have done a cycle of test about 10 years ago which delivered good results. My training over the last 2 years has been less than perfect but the last 8 months have been a lot better and about as good as I'm gonna get, I thought I would try this supplement for two reasons 1 because at 32 it will be interesting how my natural test levels have dropped and how much of a pick up this supplement can give and 2 the results some close younger and older friends have had with this are noticeable. I will update this as much as possible and hope to give an honest review and account of my personal experience.

Ordered 2 month supply Sunday 11 may 2014 cost £78 free post


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bubbles82 said:


> I am going to do a log / review on this supplement from order to Finnish. I will start with a little history, male, 32 been training on and off since I was 16 I'm 5ft 7 and weigh 12 stone exactly. I work a mixture of shifts including nights and have done a cycle of test about 10 years ago which delivered good results. My training over the last 2 years has been less than perfect but the last 8 months have been a lot better and about as good as I'm gonna get, I thought I would try this supplement for two reasons 1 because at 32 it will be interesting how my natural test levels have dropped and how much of a pick up this supplement can give and 2 the results some close younger and older friends have had with this are noticeable. I will update this as much as possible and hope to give an honest review and account of my personal experience.
> 
> Ordered 2 month supply Sunday 11 may 2014 cost £78 free post


lol send it back mate its a joke you can get DAA for £15


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Already have some but just wanted to give it a try plus if I get bored I might waste loads of there time and mine and ask for the money back under there guarantee just to be a [email protected]@t I like a good argument but feel free to not follow this if it bothers you


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Update, delivered this morning 2 boxes they seem really big boxes but that's because 4 tabs a day means 120 tabs.














I know a lot of people on here are right in saying that the ingredient list is simple and not worth a try but this is just an experiment for me to see if the ingredients do anything for me at my age working shifts and training hard.


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Just over a week now so a quick update . Feel better in myself and seem to have more energy but this is probably down to the amazing sleep I'm getting since I started taking this. Gym wise haven't seen anything dramatic but that main thing is my appetite has become vicious like never before.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Just buy ZMA and save your money.


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Robbie said:


> Just buy ZMA and save your money.


This is my plan later along with Daa , this is just really a experiment/ review there's no way I would pay this price for a prolonged time


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Bubbles82 said:


> This is my plan later along with Daa , this is just really a experiment/ review there's no way I would pay this price for a prolonged time







I'd save your cash with the DAA too


----------



## uklowbass (Aug 7, 2014)

Bubbles82 said:


> This is my plan later along with Daa , this is just really a experiment/ review there's no way I would pay this price for a prolonged time


Hi Mate

Just wondered what the out come of taking this was?

Ive been taking it my self for nearly 3 weeks now

Thanks


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

uklowbass said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Just wondered what the out come of taking this was?
> 
> ...


Quite positive, training was better and appetite increased, but I really think it is too expensive for the ingredients the main effect was the incredible sleep I had while taking it


----------



## uklowbass (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah ive noticed I sleep better, and ive put on weight (for the 1st time this year) without changing the amount I eat. But ive not noticed anything else yet. only one more week to go on it.

Like you say its expensive to keep taking.

All the reviews say it needs to be taken for a few months but its hard to find reviews that are not sponsored.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

uklowbass said:


> Yeah ive noticed I sleep better, and ive put on weight (for the 1st time this year) without changing the amount I eat. But ive not noticed anything else yet. only one more week to go on it.
> 
> Like you say its expensive to keep taking.
> 
> All the reviews say it needs to be taken for a few months but its hard to find reviews that are not sponsored.


Are you for real? Your sleeping better due to the ZMA which can be bought for about £5 a bottle, put on weight from this product :whistling: very much doubt that, there is nothing in the product that will put weight on its a dam placebo!


----------



## uklowbass (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah I know that, thats why I said ive not changed my diet. its because ive gained muscle id of thought,

cant be a placebo when ive had the same routine for 3 years and ive been stuck at the same weight all year, I weigh my self alot to take in to account time of day and water in take etc but now in the 3 weeks of taking this ive put on 3 pound (without lifting more as ive not noticed any difference in strength).

it could be just coincidence also I know that. but wanted to put what had happened to me incase other people are reading and wondering like i did before i bought it.

Yeah ive bought some zma and Aspartic A D as its cheap, but its hard to find the other ingredients like pure oyster, ginseng and fenugreek. theres alot about but not pure. Oyster been the main one thats good for you.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

uklowbass said:


> Yeah I know that, thats why I said ive not changed my diet. its because ive gained muscle id of thought,
> 
> cant be a placebo when ive had the same routine for 3 years and ive been stuck at the same weight all year, I weigh my self alot to take in to account time of day and water in take etc but now in the 3 weeks of taking this ive put on 3 pound (without lifting more as ive not noticed any difference in strength).
> 
> ...


If say you've been training for 3 years and you go and waste your money on this crap? You can get AAS cheaper and with some decent results :laugh:


----------



## uklowbass (Aug 7, 2014)

This is the 1st thing ive ever tried after doing alot of research, but everything out there has people on each side of the fence so its hard to decide, ive done 3 years without anything, I tried taking protein shakes but my stomach cant take it unfortunately.

im not bothered about taking ASS. All the ingredients in things like testofuel just promotes whats already in the body so to me thats ok, same as having a protein shake really, protein shake to add protein for the muscle. and to be fair its only £40 for a month for fun. so not really a big deal unless you wanted to take it alot.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

uklowbass said:


> This is the 1st thing ive ever tried after doing alot of research, but everything out there has people on each side of the fence so its hard to decide, ive done 3 years without anything, I tried taking protein shakes but my stomach cant take it unfortunately.
> 
> im not bothered about taking ASS. All the ingredients in things like testofuel just promotes whats already in the body so to me thats ok, same as having a protein shake really, protein shake to add protein for the muscle. and to be fair its only £40 for a month for fun. so not really a big deal unless you wanted to take it alot.


£40!! You can get a bag of Creatine for £5 and you will see better results :lol:


----------



## uklowbass (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info but I cant take Creatine either, ive got a issue with my stomach so cant take anything like that, I cant even take vit C. was surprised i could take testofuel TBH lol


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

This made me giggle. lol, eeeeeee


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't plan on doing any more Testo fuel as personally it helped me sleep basically because of the ZMA In it, everyone has there own opinion on everything in life that's why I tried it as a test, those who don't want to take steroids are going to be interested in these type of products to see if they help at all with there chosen natural approach . I personally have had very different reactions to supplements and hormonal products that others have had and have posted on here what my results and experience was like . UKLOWBASE have you tried creatine and protein for a week to see if you guts settle down and adjust I say this because when I restart creatine after an off phase my guts don't like it for about 5 days then I'm fine worth a try if you haven't already


----------

